# BP Clone Riser Block



## Everett (Mar 15, 2022)

Have to say a big thanks to @John Conroy for selling me his 6" riser block, and for wanting to come hang out and install it. Slightly different shade of gray but no biggie at all to me, I'm all about function over form. Went pretty painlessly and it was just great to have adult conversation again as I mostly converse with a preschooler and a 2-year-old, lol . . .

















Now just to finish cleaning and tramming it, and it's in service again! Got some goodies to add to it once it's functional (quill DRO, way protectors, etc.).


----------



## Brent H (Mar 15, 2022)

Great to see you getting a heads up in the world @Everett!  Bravo!!


----------



## DPittman (Mar 15, 2022)

Hey looks good Everett and John.  I'm sure that will add some nice capabilities to your mill.
I'm starting to miss talking to adults too, my first preschooler is soon a teenager and she already doesn't have much to say to me.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 15, 2022)

Avert thine eyes, oh the indignity of mixed paint shades!
Looks great, no really, it does


----------



## PeterT (Mar 15, 2022)

Way to go boys. That will add a lot of utility to the machine. 

Fun facts: the max height from table to underside of quill is not that much different between a standard Bridgeport & RF-45 style import mill despite the weight & power difference. But on BP you can add a riser like shown to gain some attic room. The RF-45 is at the end of the trail, the gear head itself raises/lowers so limited by the dovetail column.


----------



## Everett (Mar 15, 2022)

@Brent H, I'm glad you got a "rise" out of it, lol


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 15, 2022)

Everett said:


> Slightly different shade of gray but no biggie at all to me, I'm all about function over form.



Despite you and others saying that it's no big deal, I think it's flat out ugly. I'd need to wear a welding Helmut in your shop. If you are gunna do stuff like that then at least go all in. Make it red or black or bright orange and make a real statement! Go big or don't go! 

Nice add to your mill though. Do you lose anything? Or is most of any loss made up for by your vice?


----------



## Darren (Mar 15, 2022)

Nice work. I see a power drawbar in your future


----------



## Everett (Mar 15, 2022)

Lol @Susquatch - if you're ever in the area I have a variety of welding headgear to choose from!

It will help with stuff in the vise or rotary table. They have a decent amount of room under the quill but it gets eaten up quickly with tall work or fixturing. Thankfully the drawbar isn't too high up either.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks for inviting me over for that little project Everett. It was my first fun outing since having surgery to remove a malfunctioning gallbladder on February 27th. It was good to get out of the house for a couple of hours.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 16, 2022)

Damn, feeling a riser in my future too....... bumping up against limits more frequently.  Job looks great!


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 16, 2022)

Nice to see your shop getting back together - nice add, Everett


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 16, 2022)

@DPittman  - lets agree, whomever does the 6x26 riser first makes two -- right?


----------



## DPittman (Mar 16, 2022)

I was kind of thinking that and hoping to do that myself actually but I have to ask somebody with a big lathe to do it cuz mine won't cut it.  I've got the material (4140 log) and hope to have my brother turn the log for me someday.  I've read though that the dimensions for the riser block for the 6x26 mills do depend on the particular model however.  I remember seeing a little bit of differences in your column compared to mine.  
I also don't want to take my mill head off to measure things until I KNOW I'm going to be making the riser block shortly thereafter.


----------

